# got the 72 impala, now ill do it



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i got it today and i got the flash cut off, it all looks really good, im just gonna have questions along the way as i do it since ive never messed with resin.. 1 problem so far is the hood, its got a couple lines in it from being molded and if i try to sand them out its gonna go all the way through since i can see through it already, what should i do or what other hood would fit? ill get some pics after i sand the wheel wells a bit and a couple other spots. this will take me awhile so dont rush me, :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 10 2008, 09:32 PM~9663830
> *i got it today and i got the flash cut off, it all looks really good, im just gonna have questions along the way as i do it since ive never messed with resin.. 1 problem so far is the hood, its got a couple lines in it from being molded and if i try to sand them out its gonna go all the way through since i can see through it already, what should i do or what other hood would fit? ill get some pics after i sand the wheel wells a bit and a couple other spots. this will take me awhile so dont rush me,  :biggrin:
> *



can you use bondo to fill in the lines and lightly sand!? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i can try, but the way it is, once i sand the hole center like a square will just come out :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 10 2008, 10:07 PM~9664191
> *i can try, but the way it is, once i sand the hole center like a square will just come out :dunno:
> *


how deep are the scratches? can u maybe fillin with very this parts of syrene?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 10 2008, 06:32 PM~9663830
> *i got it today and i got the flash cut off, it all looks really good, im just gonna have questions along the way as i do it since ive never messed with resin.. 1 problem so far is the hood, its got a couple lines in it from being molded and if i try to sand them out its gonna go all the way through since i can see through it already, what should i do or what other hood would fit? ill get some pics after i sand the wheel wells a bit and a couple other spots. this will take me awhile so dont rush me,  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

pics or it didn't happen..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

holy shit TYs goin to build something :roflmao: :roflmao: .......just buggin ya bro :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 hold up ill get a pic of the hood, i have to fix the corner piece cuz when i was cuttin the flash off i slipped and cut alittle of the corner


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

if u finish it ty u should take it to the show in may :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

give up on it :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 12:23 AM~9664389
> *give up on it    :0  :0
> *


i prolly will.. i never finish any of the ones i start


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you can even get away with crazy glue those holes are so small! when it dries, sand it down if need be.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn that hood is thin :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 11 2008, 12:24 AM~9664401
> *you can even get away with crazy glue those holes are so small!  when it dries, sand it down if need be.
> *


i was thinkin of just smoothin the underside of the hood, just fill it with bondo since i got that here, than sand it smooth, and doing that will fill the crack and ill be able to sand it a bit on the top


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 10 2008, 10:26 PM~9664433
> *i was thinkin of just smoothin the underside of the hood, just fill it with bondo since i got that here, than sand it smooth, and doing that will fill the crack and ill be able to sand it a bit on the top
> *


i was gonna suggest that too but figured you wanted to keep the stock look on the underside, id smooth out the underside myself.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fill the underside with superglue..... tape over the holes on top so the glue don't go thru.... i'll not only fill it.... it will brace it....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

if that'll work than ill try that.. if i mess up o well.. not really losing nothing since the hoods little off right now anyways, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 12:33 AM~9664503
> *fill the underside with superglue..... tape over the holes on top so the glue don't go thru....  i'll not only fill it.... it will brace it....
> *


im just gonna smooth the underside, i think itll look weird on the underside withthe square lookin box indented in it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NOW IS YOUR TIME TO SHINE TY,,,,  HANDLE THAT SHIT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 10 2008, 07:38 PM~9664542
> *im just gonna smooth the underside, i think itll look weird on the underside withthe square lookin box indented in it
> *


fill it in with the superglue then smooth it over homie


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

well, im gettin off here, i got class in the morning, i had it today and went and they wernt even there, i waited until 10am they open at 8am.. how they gonna preech on being on time at a job and supposed to set u up with a job and shit and they cant even be there on time :uh: so now i get to go in tomorrow and only stay 30- 1 hr instead of 7 1/2 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

good to see you are bulding homie!! keep it up. need help just hit me up/


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 10 2008, 09:19 PM~9665417
> *good to see you are bulding homie!! keep it up. need help just hit me up/
> *


same here..... pretty much the whole "_formerly know as_" night crew will help u homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

get to work. :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lets see what ya got, TY!! i will be watchin bro!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2008, 12:39 AM~9664563
> *NOW IS YOUR TIME TO SHINE TY,,,,   HANDLE THAT SHIT.
> *


x2

get to it :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

its now a vert, what can i do for a boot?
i still gotta get some sand paper to clean it up, i think im done cuttin now, unless something else i think of comes, i dont want to cut to much tho, and i dont really want to open the doors, i havent built in awhile and dont want to risk messing it up, plus ive found out this is alot more brittle than a plastic kit


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good Ty. Keep it up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 11 2008, 11:22 AM~9666877
> *Lookin good Ty. Keep it up
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TY ! For your boot try to find the 62 impala drop top ! If the boot isnt wide enough try to find 2 and cut them up to fit ! The 62 boot is 1 of the most real looking vinyl cover boots out there ! 


But you'll have to fix the trunk area now since you made it drop top ! You'll have to even the rear panel out and make the trunk line a little differnt ! 


Go to POST YOUR RIDE and i think they have a 71-75 impala or Glass house topic ! EVen though we knkow glass houses are hard tops some fools still posted up in there ! 

You best help i to look at some real cars !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 11:36 AM~9666966
> *TY  !  For  your  boot  try  to  find  the  62 impala  drop  top !  If the    boot  isnt    wide  enough    try  to  find  2  and  cut them  up  to  fit  !  The  62  boot  is  1 of  the  most  real looking  vinyl cover  boots    out there  !
> But    you'll  have  to  fix  the  trunk  area now  since you  made  it  drop  top !  You'll  have  to  even  the  rear  panel out    and  make  the  trunk  line  a  little  differnt !
> Go  to  POST  YOUR  RIDE and i  think  they  have  a  71-75  impala  or  Glass  house  topic  !  EVen  though    we  knkow  glass houses  are  hard tops  some  fools  still  posted  up  in there !
> ...


i did, i looked at pics on google before i cut it, im gonna sand it down to where it needs to be, cutting it just makes it uneven lookin... and i dont have a 62 kit or 2 at that, ill just save the boot for the end


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

65 impala boot works well on those bodystyles too.... 


















keep up the good work homie.... little bit more and you'll have shown more than KB did all year last year.... :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 10:39 PM~9672329
> *65 impala boot works well on those bodystyles too....
> 
> 
> ...


was that just a direct fit or you have to widen it or what?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey ty try rag houses on post ur rides anything from 71 to 75 are the same body style look in to it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no mods to the 65 boot at all on my 70.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:
were headin out, might not be back until tomorrow.. :uh: hopefully we will tho, cuz the colts play tomorrow at 1 and i want to watch it at home and not out in the country where it barely comes in at


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

got it sanded around the wheel wells and around the top and the rest, i noticed the front clip has a piece missing so ill have to fill that in, and i lost my glove box that i cut out  ill have to look for it, hopefully i can find it so i wont have to make one

i think im gonna go with the ass up nose down stance, more of a street setup, not a real high lock up, just a nice clean looking ride basically


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

does the glasshouses windshield fit right in :dunno:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey ty
looks real good !!!!
hope your colts win today too :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 13 2008, 11:00 AM~9681259
> *hey ty
> looks real good !!!!
> hope your colts win today too  :thumbsup:
> *



i think itll be an alright game, but not as good as what next weeks game is gonna be :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i got a 62 boot i could send 2 ya. lemme know if you want it....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 13 2008, 01:08 PM~9681885
> *i got a 62 boot i could send 2 ya. lemme know if you want it....
> *


 :0 pm me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

glad to have u back building homie..... where is the front clip missing a piece?




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 12 2008, 10:34 PM~9680549
> *got it sanded around the wheel wells and around the top and the rest, i noticed the front clip has a piece missing so ill have to fill that in, and i lost my glove box that i cut out  ill have to look for it, hopefully i can find it so i wont have to make one
> 
> i think im gonna go with the ass up nose down stance, more of a street setup, not a real high lock up, just a nice clean looking ride basically
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TY you can get new chrome bumpers from Modelhaus They are 7.50 each ! 


Not knocking you TY but sinces your not as big as a builder some of us it might just be cheaper to buy new bumpers then sending just a few items out to be chromed Unless you can get with Travis , Ryan , or Shannon and you guys send a group of items to be plated !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

look in the 3rd pic, you can see the piece missing righ above the bumper and the corner light.. the whole thing goes up just a tad, you can see, but theres a gap there thats gonna need filled in.

i had to change up the interior, i just cut the whole top rear deck off from the seat across and than straighten it out that way some by sanding it, now it fits right in, before it didnt.. i think im gonna flock the seats which will cover the cut that i made on that, and even flock the floor.. i wanted to make moving headrest, but i cant get the front seats out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=64&c=...1&Submit=Search


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2008, 03:46 PM~9682698
> *TY    you  can  get  new  chrome  bumpers  from Modelhaus  They  are  7.50  each !
> Not    knocking you  TY  but  sinces  your  not  as  big  as  a  builder  some of  us  it  might  just  be  cheaper  to  buy  new  bumpers  then  sending  just  a  few  items  out  to  be  chromed    Unless  you  can  get  with  Travis  ,  Ryan  , or  Shannon    and  you  guys  send  a  group  of  items  to  be  plated !
> *


whats the link,


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 10:49 AM~9682709
> *whats the link,
> *


already posted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, dont even come as a set


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

so which chassis you gonna put under it?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ill prolly just go with the glass house,, whichever one i see thats the cheapest when i go to get the donar


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 03:47 AM~9665970
> *same here..... pretty much the whole "formerly know as" night crew will help u homie...
> *


     sorry.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

we will always be the night crew homie.... on the good side.... look.... tyler's building... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no shit huh? FINISH IT!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

do yo thang tyler if u need help just remember im just like 10-15 minutes away homie and we can help each other out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 13 2008, 02:59 PM~9684282
> *do yo thang tyler if u need help just remember im just like 10-15 minutes away homie and we can help each other out
> *


night crew baby.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hell yea come on ty i hope u building homie cause i want to see u et 1 done this year at least


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 13 2008, 08:07 PM~9684350
> *hell yea come on ty i hope u building homie cause i want to see u et 1 done this year at least
> *


thats about my average every year :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 06:03 PM~9684296
> *night crew baby.....
> *



in our blood. :biggrin: lol. 



Good luck on this man,


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 i got 12 watchers in less than 2 days on ebay for my micro buggy :cheesy: i think its gonna sell pretty good, more than what i was asking for it atleast.. i hope


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

gimme some ideas, what else could i do before i start to prep the body, i got the glove box cut, just need to find the front of it, lol. and than box it in and hinge it.. i wanted to do movable head rest but i cant take the seats out to do that, any other ideas besides chassis and engine work stuff basically with whats sittin in the pics, body and interior wise :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shit..... just open the trunk too and order some pumps from DoUgH.... uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:10 AM~9688274
> *shit..... just open the trunk too and order some pumps from DoUgH....  uffin:
> *


damn you, i knew someone was gonna say that, i wasnt really wantin to open anything, now u said it so ill have to.. ive found out how brittle this shit is and i didnt want to take the risk of breakin any more than i have and had to fix lol.. o well.. ill do that, and i got pegasus pumps already ill use since their here


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

idk man, lookin at it, it looks like ill break something, if i use the dremel it makes the gap to wide


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 12:10 AM~9688274
> *shit..... just open the trunk too and order some pumps from DoUgH....  uffin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 14 2008, 02:16 AM~9688318
> *idk man, lookin at it, it looks like ill break something, if i use the dremel it makes the gap to wide
> *



all that will be there for support is the little trim across the back seat area :0 what would i hinge to :dunno:

i think ill wait on this for now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 14 2008, 12:17 AM~9688324
> *
> all that will be there for support is the little trim across the back seat area  :0  what would i hinge to :dunno:
> 
> ...



reinforce it with more plastic and super glue.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its vert.... you can cut out the back dash and fill it with some sheet plastic since the boot will cover.... then mount the hinge there....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 12:22 AM~9688358
> *its  vert.... you can cut out the back dash and fill it with some sheet plastic since the boot will cover.... then mount the hinge there....
> *




he knows, he's just trying to get out of it. pussy. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:22 AM~9688358
> *its  vert.... you can cut out the back dash and fill it with some sheet plastic since the boot will cover.... then mount the hinge there....
> *


so just hinge it to the rear deck than when its all together itll work fine :0 
i got that and dont seem like a problem, but cutting does.. this shits harder than a plastic kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cut part of the rear deck off the interior.... then add some plastic to the body and you've got a mounting point....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

maybe even add the plastic before you cut out the trunk.... it'll help make it stronger while u cut it.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im cuttin right now as we speak, ill post my results when i get it cut out, its thick in spots, them spots will be fun :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball, BODINE, BAYBOSS81, LowandBeyond, crxlowrider

most the night crew is here waiting to see homie


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:44 AM~9688535
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball, BODINE, BAYBOSS81, LowandBeyond, crxlowrider
> 
> ...


got half done, and broke a little crack where i knew i would.. easy fix tho.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 finally got it done :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pics?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 03:08 AM~9688683
> *pics?
> *


right here, have to suffer with blurry ones tho, the batts are almost dead, need recharged


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep goin homie....   





> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 10:25 PM~9688782
> *right here, have to suffer with blurry ones tho, the batts are almost dead, need recharged
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work so far!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

should i paint the body and the the interior tub than glue the sides of it to the tub or just put the tub onto the chassis than lay the body over it last :dunno: i thinnk gluin it to t he body first i would be able to get it to line up better :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 10:37 PM~9688854
> *should i paint the body and the the interior tub than glue the sides of it to the tub or just put the tub onto the chassis than lay the body over it last :dunno: i thinnk gluin it to t he body first i would be able to get it to line up better :dunno:
> *


  trust your inner builder


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: i need to find my left over styrene, so i can get some shit done, now i got to do the whole trunk setup :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Micro Buggy Conversion (Micro-T)
High-bidder dschulten88 ( 8 )
Add notes
0 Questions
13 Watchers
2 Unique Bidders

:0 13 watchers, i bet ill be around 30 by time this things up, its only been 2 days now and got 13 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do like how they say and buy a cheap ass "FOR SALE" sign or something...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ill just buy styrene its not to much, if i cant find the stuff i have now ofcourse :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the for sale signs are cheaper


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yea but their to thin, id have to stack that shit like 7 high just to get some support or something, lol.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 10:58 PM~9688986
> *yea but their to thin, id have to stack that shit like 7 high just to get some support or something, lol.
> *


what are you planning to do with the styrene?????? some of the signs are like 1/16th thick...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea some of them are thick as fuck. The big house for sale ones that go in the metal frames. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ahh i was thinkin them little flimsy ones that u put in ur car windows and after a day in the sun their rolled up, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 14 2008, 02:14 AM~9689069
> *ahh i was thinkin them little flimsy ones that u put in ur car windows and after a day in the sun their rolled up, lol
> *



dumbass. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 10:54 PM~9688968
> *ill just buy styrene its not to much, if i cant find the stuff i have now ofcourse :uh:
> *



too much whoring without building..... u need balance homie  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whore :uh: i dont seem to spend my time at walmart in the sign isle, thats why i dont pay attention


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:25 AM~9689107
> *too much whoring without building..... u need balance homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats from moving, i prolly used it to run test bodies for my rc cars :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 11:25 PM~9689110
> *whore :uh: i dont seem to spend my time at walmart in the sign isle, thats why i dont pay attention
> *


yea but if u read topics instead of just whoring them u would have seen MINI and YAYO made that suggestion...  i haven't bought any signs yet cuz i had already bought a variety pack of sheet styrene and i didn't use it all up yet


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:28 AM~9689126
> *yea but if u read topics instead of just whoring them u would have seen MINI and YAYO made that suggestion...   i haven't bought any signs yet cuz i had already bought a variety pack of sheet styrene and i didn't use it all up yet
> *


ive known about the sign shit, just not it being that thick  the s10 i did last year, that was actually done with a sign and a license plate, the green and black s10


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD !!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 14 2008, 04:34 AM~9689148
> *LOOKIN GOOD !!!
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well whats your plans with the styrene anywys?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:34 AM~9689150
> *well whats your plans with the styrene anywys?
> *


i got to do the glove box, and the floor of the trunk and the sides, etc.. in the trunk


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oh and got to do some trim shit around the trunk and hood area so the lids dont fall through


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet..... i hate seeing when people open up trunks and put pumps in where the gas tank supposed to be.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 11:35 PM~9689158
> *oh and got to do some trim shit around the trunk and hood area so the lids dont fall through
> *


i can see the trunk jambs but hood? the grill and firewall would hold it....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:36 AM~9689165
> *sweet..... i hate seeing when people open up trunks and put pumps in where the gas tank supposed to be.....
> *


me too.. its got to look and feel like a trunk :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:37 AM~9689172
> *i can see the trunk jambs but hood? the grill and firewall would hold it....
> *


i thought so too, but it falls through, the firewall will hold just that part of it, iwas only gonna do a piece across the front of it, but the grill is below the front part above the hood.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh yea thats right..... uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:40 AM~9689187
> *oh yea thats right.....  uffin:
> *


  
the hood is sorta bent out of shape in areas, so ill prolly just leave the hood open so its less noticeable, that hoods gonna need some work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey but then u gotta put in the radiator support piece... that will hold it up....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:44 AM~9689205
> *hey but then u gotta put in the radiator support piece... that will hold it up....
> *


but doesnt that sit lower and not make it level lookin :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do u got your donor kit already? test fit it if so...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 04:46 AM~9689216
> *do u got your donor kit already? test fit it if so...
> *


:no: i was waitin to get all the body work and shit finished up first, than painted.. i think im gonna go that hok paint shit from wally world, the lime gold color or something, im waitin on the price to drop more :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

not gonna paint the chassis, firewall, and radiator support to match?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

didnt think about that :0 ill have to test fit and aline it all before i paint than


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

didn't you do your homework?












> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 09:36 AM~9666966
> *TY  !  For  your  boot  try  to  find  the  62 impala  drop  top !  If the    boot  isnt    wide  enough    try  to  find  2  and  cut them  up  to  fit  !  The  62  boot  is  1 of  the  most  real looking  vinyl cover  boots    out there  !
> But    you'll  have  to  fix  the  trunk  area now  since you  made  it  drop  top !  You'll  have  to  even  the  rear  panel out    and  make  the  trunk  line  a  little  differnt !
> Go  to  POST  YOUR  RIDE and i  think  they  have  a  71-75  impala  or  Glass  house  topic  !  EVen  though    we  knkow  glass houses  are  hard tops  some  fools  still  posted  up  in there !
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn ty's getting down

keep going man!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 14 2008, 10:03 AM~9689801
> *didn't you do your homework?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats an easy fix tho, so i should get rid of the body lines on the top of the rear trunk lid too or no? and that makes since to where the hinge would mount too :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

a pieced it back together, im probably better off just throwing a piece of styrene in there since its smooth anyways, and right now ill be looking at filling in the gaps and sanding away the lines on the lid


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 14 2008, 12:44 PM~9691771
> *a pieced it back together, im probably better off just throwing a piece of styrene in there since its smooth anyways, and right now ill be looking at filling in the gaps and sanding away the lines on the lid
> *


Would have been easier with the lid still on the car, but yeah, I'd make it match right. I think Time Machine did the same to a 76. It's the extra work that makes it look right. Most people won't even know, but the people who do notice make it worth it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Its coming along nice homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 30 2006, 10:23 PM~6868258
> *Didn't think I could finish it this year but had to do one more for 06.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:36 AM~9689165
> *sweet..... i hate seeing when people open up trunks and put pumps in where the gas tank supposed to be.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 06:29 PM~9696680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 09:30 PM~9696702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




you fucking jabbed me when I wasn't looking. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here..... look again...



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 09:14 AM~8992783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 09:53 PM~9696929
> *here..... look again...
> 
> *



I know, I know. Had to make it all fit. :biggrin: I'm sticking to that. The drip rails was my fault. Over looked until too late. 


TY. DON'T DO THIS.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hows this now, besides it needing sanded down some more, i only got like 1200 grit sand paper, a nd this will take forever with this shit, so im gonna wait until i get the other stuff to finish sanding, than i have to work t he trunk lid and the hood


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good from my house. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

would the hood lines and shit line up with the 72 from the glass house kit? if it will than ill use that hood


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

No. How about since I'm doing all the homework, I go ahead and build it too.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

get a candle and some sprue, heat it up and stretch it so it's real thin. Stick them in the holes with superglue and sand. I'd fill, sand, and cover the underside with big peice of plastic for like a mural or something.



> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 10 2008, 10:21 PM~9664373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2008, 01:40 PM~9709859
> *get a candle and some sprue, heat it up and stretch it so it's real thin.  Stick them in the holes with superglue and sand.  I'd fill, sand, and cover the underside with big peice of plastic for like a mural or something.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2008, 11:37 AM~9709825
> *No.  How about since I'm doing all the homework, I go ahead and build it too.
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here ya go homie.... this will help on the real...










the bodylines for the hood on the 76 are wider apart and the front edge has a different shape....

the shape could be cut to fit.... but the bodylines would be a lot more work....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

one more pic for you homie.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hmm...... nice so far.... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 12:32 AM~9715484
> *one more pic for you homie.....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i didnt know if the body lines would meet up or not, cuz if they would have than i was just gonna work the front of it a bit. looks like ill be workin with this one still.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any more luck with this homie??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

still need sand paper.. cant really do much more until iget that and the kit.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

got the boot today (thanks for the donation, you know who you are  ) and i also got the rear license plate to open and close, the boot i widend now it just needs alittle more work


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i finished the gas cap for it, i got it to where i can push the gas cap and it opens the door, but i dont know how ill be able to do that once i get the floor and trunk finished.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good. bend a piece of wire from the gas cap, down behind the bumper ( make a tiny "groove/tunnel" in the resin, between it and the bumper. then you just have a tiny piece there that you can press on. most people wont even see it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2008, 01:26 PM~9795484
> *looking good. bend a piece of wire from the gas cap, down behind the bumper ( make a tiny "groove/tunnel" in the resin, between it and the bumper. then you just have a tiny piece there that you can press on. most people wont even see it.
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking cool bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2008, 02:50 AM~9800891
> *looking cool bro.
> *


<<<----is that ur cutty in ur avy?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

some more done, shave the side moldings shaved the handles and the rear side light (still need filled) added skirts, hinged the hood


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 HOLY MOLY DONUT SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 31 2008, 03:27 AM~9829305
> *:0 HOLY MOLY DONUT SHOP :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i want donuts now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 28 2008, 09:26 AM~9802091
> *<<<----is that ur cutty in ur avy?
> *



no cutty here bro. Olds delta 88.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 03:31 AM~9829318
> *no cutty here bro.    Olds delta 88.
> *


after i seen the larger pic i seen it was an olds


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 31 2008, 01:31 AM~9829317
> *:0 i want dognuts now
> *


 :barf:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oh and im moldin the skirts in so they look like 1 piece too :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 31 2008, 02:35 AM~9829333
> *oh and im moldin the skirts in so they look like 1 piece too :cheesy:
> *


like i did to my merc ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 03:38 AM~9829339
> *like i did to my merc ...
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: and is that supposed to be spider webs in the trunk, lol.. it looks cool if it is


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thats cuz it sat so long in the garage ..lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 31 2008, 01:39 AM~9829344
> *:yes: and is that supposed to be spider webs in the trunk, lol.. it looks cool if it is
> *



suppost to be? Shit thats the real deal.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 02:42 AM~9829351
> *suppost to be?    Shit thats the real deal.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

tape it off around it and get some spray glue and spray that shit, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 28 2008, 09:26 AM~9802091
> *<<<----is that ur cutty in ur avy?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388638


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 31 2008, 02:44 AM~9829356
> *tape it off around it and get some spray glue and spray that shit, lol
> *


 :0 i could mix my resin and put in spray bottle and spray it :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 03:44 AM~9829357
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388638
> 
> *


:thumbsup: for your interior, use that dupli interior paint stuff, if you prep it right that stuff wont come off at all, i did that in my lincoln and it looked real good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 31 2008, 01:47 AM~9829366
> *:thumbsup: for your interior, use that dupli interior paint stuff, if you prep it right that stuff wont come off at all, i did that in my lincoln and it looked real good
> *



other than that its clean inside.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 03:54 AM~9829388
> *other than that its clean inside.
> *


thats how my lincoln was, the door panels were dirty and wouldnt come clean, than from scrubbing it it started coming off, than some rips in the front seats, i did all the door panels and was getting ready to do the dash than sold it, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 31 2008, 01:59 AM~9829405
> *thats how my lincoln was, the door panels were dirty and wouldnt come clean, than from scrubbing it it started coming off, than some rips in the front seats, i did all the door panels and was getting ready to do the dash than sold it, lol
> *




this baby is staying in the family for a long time.  

thought about just finding another like it for parts. The interior I need plus that drivers door thats dented. 

I haven't looked to far under the seat covers in the front. But from what I have seen didn't see any rips.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

comin out nice bro, good work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

looks like its comin along TY , keep up the good work bro   :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys, hopefully i can fix the hood, i filled the little holes last night, now i got to see if i got enough bondo to fill everything i need and still under the hood to smooth it out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: quit diggin up pointless old ass shit and show us some work.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Da hell Da hell yeah!!! This thing is starting to look pretty good get back to the work bench on it!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 01:29 AM~9930448
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  quit diggin up pointless old ass shit and show us some work.....
> *


been to busy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 12 2008, 09:56 PM~9930967
> *been to busy
> *


if u so damn busy, where u find the time to dig up that stupid old topic that had nothing to look at and no information....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 03:14 AM~9931018
> *if u so damn busy, where u find the time to dig up that stupid old topic that had nothing to look at and no information....
> *


clickin the oldest topic


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 10:48 AM~9682707
> *http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=64&c=...1&Submit=Search
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

have u touched it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did u throw it away yet?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

in a box somewhere, daughter got ahold of it sometime last year, broke the front window trim off, core support and the back end..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

wanna get rid of it? :biggrin:


----------

